# Would it even be worth my while to try to rent my DVC reservations out?



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

We have 4 nights over Thanksgiving at [one resort] and 4 nights over Xmas (22-26th) at [another resort], both in one bedrooms. I'm thinking of renting them out because none of us want to stay at [this resort] ever again and we may make other plans for XMas. The points are banked from last year and have to be used by Feb. so I can't really just cancel and use them on something else in the future. Is it even worth my while to try to rent these or should I cancel and just try to rent the points? Also, do people rent directly anymore or mostly use the broker who rents the points for you? What is the going rate for rentals anymore? It's been a long time since I've been in this position...we used to use all of our [timeshare] points and then some every year.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2015)

Take a look at MouseOwners; they have a healthy marketplace for reservations-for-rent, and that will give you a sense for the market.

Of course, there is no reason not to try to do both at the same time; keep the reservations and list them for rent, but also list the points for rent/transfer as well.


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2015)

Since those are holiday reservations, you should be able to rent them. You will have lots of people asking if you can change dates, but if you are clear in your ad that you can't, just ignore those questions and wait for a serious person who can read.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

presley said:


> Since those are holiday reservations, you should be able to rent them. You will have lots of people asking if you can change dates, but if you are clear in your ad that you can't, just ignore those questions and wait for a serious person who can read.



Thanks. I don't want to mess with changing dates or resorts. I haven't had much luck changing my home resort for Thanksgiving in the past so I wouldn't bother trying now. I'll look at mousesavers. Thanks for the suggestions. I wasn't sure if disboards was still the place for rentals or if people went through the guy who rents out the points for you or what.


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Thanks. I don't want to mess with changing dates or resorts. I haven't had much luck changing my home resort for Thanksgiving in the past so I wouldn't bother trying now. I'll look at mousesavers. Thanks for the suggestions. I wasn't sure if disboards was still the place for rentals or if people went through the guy who rents out the points for you or what.



http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=58 

That's a link to the best place to rent your reservations. You should read it before you place an ad. It will give you a good idea what people are charging/paying and help you construct the ad. Be very clear and don't bother answering people if they make unreasonable requests. You have very high demand reservations.


----------



## silentg (Aug 11, 2015)

*Boardwalk?*

If I can be nosey, why didn't you like the Boardwalk?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

silentg said:


> If I can be nosey, why didn't you like the Boardwalk?



It was in rough shape the last time we stayed there, and our unit was so bad that they gave us a $300 room credit and we got an apologetic call from DVC member satisfaction. It was Thanksgiving so they couldn't move us unfortunately. After that we decided to never stay there again unless it had been fully renovated. It's our home resort though unfortunately, so if we book at 11 months it's got to be there, and we can't always change the res at 7 months due to availability.

ETA - We own there because years ago when it was new-ish it was actually really nice.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2015)

How recently was your last stay?  We made similar observations in 2011.  Things (like cabinet doors) were falling apart.  I would have expected them to have refurbished by now.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> How recently was your last stay?  We made similar observations in 2011.  Things (like cabinet doors) were falling apart.  I would have expected them to have refurbished by now.



This was in Nov. 2013. They said no refurbishment slated when they called us back, but they said that pictures like ours help them support the need for a refurb.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

My husband is hoping we can change it to a different resort, but I have not had luck with that over Thanksgiving in the past. I'm going to keep trying, but at some point I think I need to give up and try to rent it out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2015)

It looks like they're actually in the middle of a refurbishment right now.  You might want to call and ask about it, and request a refurbished room.

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100361


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> It looks like they're actually in the middle of a refurbishment right now.  You might want to call and ask about it, and request a refurbished room.
> 
> http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100361



Interesting. They didn't say that the bathrooms were getting refurbished though, and those were truly the worst part of the units we stayed in most recently there. It's funny but on that thread someone says that BCV units are a wreck and need a refurb, so maybe my plan to try to stay there instead isn't a good one


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2015)

BCV is one of my favorites (but mainly in warmer weather -- because of the pools -- but also for the shorter walking distance to Epcot and the more relaxed theme), but I do seem to recall that the unit wasn't in as pristine of shape last time we stayed there.  That's been a couple years, though, so it could have gone downhill even more.

If the condition of the unit is such an important factor, you might consider Bay Lake Towers.  It's always been in great shape when we've stayed there, the units are bigger, and you can walk to MK.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> BCV is one of my favorites (but mainly in warmer weather -- because of the pools -- but also for the shorter walking distance to Epcot and the more relaxed theme), but I do seem to recall that the unit wasn't in as pristine of shape last time we stayed there.  That's been a couple years, though, so it could have gone downhill even more.
> 
> If the condition of the unit is such an important factor, you might consider Bay Lake Towers.  It's always been in great shape when we've stayed there, the units are bigger, and you can walk to MK.



Yeah, I will look at getting in there too, although I haven't had luck at Thanksgiving in the past. The really funny thing is that when we got a call back about that BWV unit the person we talked to said that the 2 places she gets the most calls about re:condition are BWV and BLT! It was weird because BLT wasn't very old at that point and we had never been in a bad unit there. I guess there are some tho.

ETA - We have enjoyed BCV when we stayed there...I agree that the units weren't pristine, but the pool situation over there made up for that...the units weren't BWV bad when we stayed there, but it has been a few years for us too so who knows.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 18, 2015)

We were at BWV this February. Our unit was not recently renovated but the paint looked fresh and we had no maintenance issues. I think the bad unit you got before was an exception rather than the norm.


----------



## freediverdude (Aug 18, 2015)

I was under the understanding that the refurb is almost complete over at BWV, so you might want to go back there, I don't know.  I know it was a complete soft goods refurb, the flooring, artwork, painting, bedding, furniture even (sofas were replaced even from what I understand).  They did keep the tiling behind the sink if that's what you didn't like though.

On the other hand, the Beach Club Villas refurb has been delayed until sometime next year, to let workers start on the Wilderness Lodge build.  So BCV rooms probably aren't in very good shape right now.


----------



## djohn06 (Aug 29, 2015)

I stayed a refurbished BWV room in May.  It also had a Boarwalk view.  My understanding is, they refurb is at the top and working its way down.  So maybe asking for a higher floor will help you out.  BCV will be refurbished too.

I even bought more BWV points this month because of the refurb. 

I think you will be pleasantly surprised when you go back.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

BCV won't start refurbishment until sometime in 2016.  The date has been pushed back from 2015.  BWV should be completed in late 2015.


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

djohn06 said:


> I stayed a refurbished BWV room in May.  It also had a Boarwalk view.  My understanding is, they refurb is at the top and working its way down.  So maybe asking for a higher floor will help you out.  BCV will be refurbished too.
> 
> I even bought more BWV points this month because of the refurb.
> 
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised when you go back.



I saw pics of the "new"  Boardwalk Villas in our member magazine and it looks so much better than the original.  I always hated being there because everything was falling apart. Now, I may consider checking it out again. I actually sold those Boardwalk Villas points years ago.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 30, 2015)

We ended up cancelling our XMas reservation and banking the points, and we are still trying to change the BWV res. to another resort for Thanksgiving. I saw the newly renovated room pics also...while they look nice, there is no guarantee of getting a renovated room. At this point, we are likely going to just sell the DVC. We have struggled to use the points for the past couple of years, and now we have a large amount of points banked for next year.


----------

